# I need help choosing the right bit



## RichardA (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 1-3/4" 30X72 solid maple top on my workbench. It has a rounded edge that looks to be about 1/16 of an inch on all 8 edges. I would like to make these edges straight. Is this something I can do with a router, and what bit or technique would you suggest ? 

Thank You


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Yes, you can do it with the router very easy, you will need to clamp a wide plywood board to the top (10" wide min. it's for the router to ride on and the bit to ride on) and pickup the bit below, once you have the bit remove the one bearing on the top of the bit and sit it to one side,but do put the screw back into the bit b/4 you use it..

You will need to get the long bit below (2" long cutters ) 

Top & Bottom Bearing
Flush Trim/Pattern Bits

#8814 3/4" 2" 1/2" $27.00 dollars

MLCS Flush Trim router router bits

=====



RichardA said:


> I have a 1-3/4" 30X72 solid maple top on my workbench. It has a rounded edge that looks to be about 1/16 of an inch on all 8 edges. I would like to make these edges straight. Is this something I can do with a router, and what bit or technique would you suggest ?
> 
> Thank You


----------



## RichardA (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for all the infomation Bob. So the plywood acts as platform for the router to ride on and a guide for the cut ? Also what thickness of plywood would you recommend. Sorry for all the questions Im new to routing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Richard. Glad to have you as a member.


----------

